
Show HN: PPP – Make your online products affordable around the world - rwieruch
https://github.com/rwieruch/purchasing-power-parity
======
herbst
This is a interesting approach and makes me want to test a indian VPN in
future before i do online purchases.

Curious do you know any other than the linked examples that use such a
pricing?

~~~
rwieruch
No. But I would hope use it for the better and don't abuse it :)

